# Topics > Smart things > Smart cameras, smart camcorders and assistive devices >  Snap Pets, smart camera, WowWee Group Limited, T.S.T. East, Hong Kong

## Airicist

Developer - WowWee Group Limited

----------


## Airicist

Snap Pets from WowWee, The Cute Camera and Selfie Tool 

Published on Jan 21, 2015




> Got a first look at Snap Pets from WowWee at the Consumer Electronics Show 2015 in Las Vegas.
> 
> Looks like a fun little device. Can act as a camera - sending photos to your smartphone via Bluetooth. Can also act as a remote trigger for your smartphone - making it an easy way to do Selfies. Should sell for about $29.95 and come out mid 2015.
> 
> Here is more information -
> 
> Snap Pets™
> Snap Pets is a fun and easy-to-use camera which sends photos wirelessly to an app via Bluetooth, and also works as a remote (shutter button) for your smart-device’s camera.
> It's perfect for group pictures without any distortion or contortion. Snap Pets is also the ULTIMATE SELFIE TOOL! Take selfies by simply looking into the lens on the Snap Pet, then pressing on the Snap Pet’s ear and your all set. MSRP $29.99 Q2 Release

----------

